# help with bands



## huron (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi, I'm making a slingshot (attach pic) for rabbit hunting, but do not know what kind of elastic band used. What is more powerful and reaches faster?

A) Theraband Gold flat band.. or

B) Level 5 Rolyan tube (plum)

Greetings and thank you and sorry for my english!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Theraband Gold


----------



## huron (Aug 7, 2015)

thanks treefork!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you combine double theraband gold cut 19mm wide with 9mm lead balls or 11 mm steel balls you will be a rabbit killing machine.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You can taper the bands about 30% or so for faster velocities, flatter trajectory but the bands break sooner and at the thin spot...but to economize with shooting game is silly, what you want is a dead rabbit, not eeking the last minutes of life from your bands.

If you don't want to taper, for 9mm lead I'd go 15mm double TBG flat bands, that's a total of 30mm total on each side (more than an inch wide). That's what I shot tens of 1000s of rounds of, long band life, good impact energy. I pulled about 85 or 90 percent of the band's stretch capacity. That's a strong pull alright but provides the energy you want. I used only a jaw length draw however, if you can shoot half or full butterfly you'll get better velocities for the ball is in contact with the power stroke of the bands longer..the longer the pull the more velocity since the ball is being propelled throughout a longer contraction.


----------



## huron (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you for responding, I read that measures to TBG is 25mm to 20mm, but here recommended me use 19 or 30 ¿25 to 20 would not be a power / life relationship advisable helpful?

[spanish]

Gracias por responder, he leído que las medidas para la TBG es de 25mm a 20mm, pero aquí me recomendais usar 19 o 30 ¿25-20 no sería una relación potencia/vida útil aconsejable?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Saludos, las medidas que has obtenido antes te sirven para tiro al blanco, los señores te sugieren *bandas dobles* de 15mm o 19mm para que no hagas sufrir inutilmente a un animal y asi tus bandas duren mucho mas

Saludos


----------



## huron (Aug 7, 2015)

Ah ok, gracias peter recuas, ahora si me queda claro. Entonces está decidido, usaré esa medida bandas dobles de 19 mm. Gracias.


----------



## huron (Aug 7, 2015)

Hola de nuevo, sigo con mis dudas, por razón de diseño, las gomas planas no me gusta como se ven sobre una horquilla natural, había pensado en las dankung usando dos gomas por lado. ¿me daría potencia suficiente para la caza de conejos?

Un saludo.

[BAD english... sorry]
Hello again, I still have my doubts, because of design, flat tires do not like how they look on a natural fork, she had thought the Dankung using two tires on each side. You give me enough power for hunting rabbits?
A greeting.


----------

